# Hello fellow HAUNTERS & HALLOWEEN FREAKS.



## wAkethedeAd (Mar 2, 2009)

Just wanting to say I'm new here & really dig this forum. There are some really talented haunters here & really looking forward to sharing & asking advice. Have a good one & keep em scary...

wAketdeAd


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, wAke!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome fellow freak!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to a great forum. Freaks here??? INDEED!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, WTD.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Wake


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome welcome!


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Glad you can join us....


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Sup! Enjoy the forums!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Lots of great ideas here. Come in and pick some fresh brains.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

I prefer the dank DECREPIT brains myself! Great ideas come from thing that are allowed 2 stew! Welcome 2 the party!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings! Welcome to the mad house!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard! there are lots of things to dig up here!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------

